# cysto with washings



## Regina Tinney (Feb 8, 2012)

How would you code?
Cysto with bilateral ureteral washings...bladder washings and random bladder biopsies with fulguration of biopsy sites...posterier wall, lateral wall, trigone.
New to Urology coding and have no resources yet.
I am looking at 52214/52005


----------

